# Snow depths in Grand Rapids



## oldschoo (Jan 12, 2007)

Anyone know the latest in Grand Rapids Mi? I'm in Indy now and we've got like 1/4 in snow; all but melted now. :yow!:


----------



## mark m (Nov 12, 2006)

lake efect at least 8 more thur night
take care markpayup


----------



## Billz (Jun 15, 2004)

We had 2-3 inches fall in GR the other night when they were calling for 6 inches or more...we got another 1/2 inch after that, but that is all there is.


----------



## oldschoo (Jan 12, 2007)

Billz;353927 said:


> We had 2-3 inches fall in GR the other night when they were calling for 6 inches or more...we got another 1/2 inch after that, but that is all there is.


THanks for the heads up.


----------

